# MP Posting to Aldershot?



## JesseWZ (15 Mar 2011)

Hi there, 

I am going to be going on the Reg Force MP QL3 sometime in the near future. I was wondering; are there reg force MP's posted to Aldershot or do the Halifax MP's make the trip out?

I ran a couple of searches in the MP forum and haven't found anything conclusive. I ask this because I really liked Kentville and the area and would not mind being posted there one bit.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Mar 2011)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I am going to be going on the Reg Force MP QL3 sometime in the near future. I was wondering; are there reg force MP's posted to Aldershot or do the Halifax MP's make the trip out?
> 
> I ran a couple of searches in the MP forum and haven't found anything conclusive. I ask this because I really liked Kentville and the area and would not mind being posted there one bit.



If not Aldershot, which I don't think has Reg Force MPs attached, you can try for Greenwood which is to the South about half an hour.......Still in the Valley.


----------



## Dissident (15 Mar 2011)

There are no full time MPs Aldershot, at least last I heard/was there.

Greenwood does have a guardhouse. 

Getting a posting to Halifax or Greenwood as your first posting is unlikely. However, that is just my personal feeling. Good luck.


----------



## Sigger (15 Mar 2011)

Funny story.
I was posted to Wainwright and had an acquaintance who was an MP there. He was posted there even though his initial posting preference was for Halifax. He tried for several years to relocate, unsuccessfully. He released and gained employment with the RCMP, so that he would never have to set foot in Wainwright again...
Guess where the RCMP sent him..

Yup.

Wainwright.


----------



## Dissident (15 Mar 2011)

That is tragically funny.


----------



## Wilshire Blvd. (17 Mar 2011)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I am going to be going on the Reg Force MP QL3 sometime in the near future. I was wondering; are there reg force MP's posted to Aldershot or do the Halifax MP's make the trip out?
> 
> I ran a couple of searches in the MP forum and haven't found anything conclusive. I ask this because I really liked Kentville and the area and would not mind being posted there one bit.



If I recall correctly, 3 Military Police Unit (PRes, Halifax and Moncton) takes care of Aldershot during the summer months.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Mar 2011)

Wilshire Blvd. said:
			
		

> If I recall correctly, 3 Military Police Unit (PRes, Halifax and Moncton) takes care of Aldershot during the summer months.



And?

PRes are not Regular Force, and a summer is not a full-time Posting.


----------



## Wilshire Blvd. (17 Mar 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> And?
> 
> PRes are not Regular Force, and a summer is not a full-time Posting.



The information I provided was relevant.


----------



## Dissident (18 Mar 2011)

Wilshire Blvd. said:
			
		

> The information I provided was relevant.



Kinda.

Jesse wanted to know because he has his next posting in mind. He was not so much interested in working in Aldershot as he was interested in living around there. Working in Halifax and coming down to Aldershot does nothing for him.

But maybe the next person who has a question about it will find your answer useful when they search for it.

Edit: And we already went to PMs with Garb and Jesse to cover his posting questions.


----------



## cupper (4 Aug 2011)

I know that back in the 80's Aldershot fell under Greenwood as the main support base, and their MP's were responsible for anything that came up, with the Reserve MP's doing day to day work during summers, weekend training and so forth.


----------

